# Stoeger 3500 ?



## triton196 (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anybody hunted with this gun ? I cant afford a 1000 gun but I think these are a pretty good mid range gun from what ive heard so far. My dad has a stoeger pump and it seems to be a good gun. Also ive heard they are manufactured in the same plant as Benelli. Any truth to that ?


----------



## ngaduck (Apr 12, 2013)

I have seen too many Stoegers and Franchis fail for me to ever want or recommend one. My advice would be to keep an eye out for a used Benelli. You've got time to save and wait for the right deal before season opens.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Apr 15, 2013)

I own one and I would recommend it to anyone! The thing is reliable and won't let you down. Plus, for the price, you aint gonna beat it. Used mine for 2 seasons so far and still runs just as smooth. And this is after it had been submerged in the swamp, ran everything through like a champ. Just started turkey hunting this year and it got me my first turkey as well. I haven't seen one go wrong yet (and this is after having 3 others I know get one as well). The only thing bad thing I can really say about it, make sure you point your barrel down when you chamber that first shell. And sometimes you have to make sure the bolt has gone completely forward (it's inertia driven, not gas). That's the only hang up about it really.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Apr 15, 2013)

Stoeger spent 4 years working out all of the problems the 2000 had. Haven't seen a single bad review on one, and I love mine


----------



## bryanvernon (Apr 17, 2013)

I have to m3000 and its amazing! never had a problem with it. For the price your getting the inertia system, Its a steal


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 18, 2013)

I would put mine up against any other shotgun on this forum its amazing weapon and can be bought at a reasonable price and the factory turkey choke that comes with the gun will just about group with all of the high dollar chokes out there


----------



## brobi9 (Apr 23, 2013)

My 3500 was flawless all season long hunting in the worst conditions we had down here. Killed many a birds with that machine the last couple seasons


----------



## TwinDrakes04 (Apr 24, 2013)

As NgaDuck stated I have also seen way too many Semi-auto stoegers fail in the field. If you can't shell out the 1500 for a gun I would highly recommend a pump until you can. 870, super nova, or the stoeger pump are all very reliable guns. I've shot a super nova since 2005 while a couple of very nice automatics stay in my safe.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Apr 24, 2013)

My 3500 is being repaired by Benelli as we speak. Nice feeling gun but I've had problems with it not loading the second shell...not fun when you're hunting.


----------



## zacherwalker (Apr 24, 2013)

I have heard mixed reviews about the 3500....alot good but enough bad not to want to ever get one...then again I've only had a Benelli Nova and I would recommend that gun to anyone! dropped it countless times 5-6 feet in water picked it up shot it. mud. I've had the barrel freeze shut still fire. I have left mud on the thing for over the course of a week cleaned it and looked brand new...

Most reliable gun I have seen to date....It has given me faith in the Benelli brand...and I can honestly say I will never own a different brand


----------



## jandr1 (May 31, 2013)

I heard they were "the new super black eagle" but doubt that


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Not sure if you made up your mind yet, but I have a 3500 and love it. Stoeger had a lot of issues with the m2000, and I think they cleaned there act up before making the 3500. My few words of advice are clean it real well when you get it (I had Styrofoam pieces in my trigger from the factory box), spray it real well with oil after it is cleaned, then shoot a few boxes of 3' shells to help break it in. 

After I did this to mine I have shot everything from target loads in summer, to duck loads in 8degrees last year without issues. I think it's an excellent value gun, which is why i purchased it. But I am just as quick to let a buddy shoot it when their gun jams, and pickup the trusted 870. I think you just need to decide how much you plan on hunting, and what it's worth to you. I don't shoot too often, and the stoeger is everything I need. My buddy that hunts every weekend got a beretta and I doubt he'll ever regret spending the extra money for it


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 12, 2013)

jandr1 said:


> I heard they were "the new super black eagle" but doubt that



you heardf wrong...seems to be a pattern here


----------



## duck-dawg (Jun 12, 2013)

jandr1 said:


> I heard they were "the new super black eagle" but doubt that



And from what credible source did you hear this? 


I think if you're looking for a good, mid-range gun, the Stoeger 3500 would be a good choice. I hunted with a Stoeger 2000 for years and for the most part, it was a  solid gun for the money. I had the occasional problem with misfires (this was common of the early M2000's), but Stoeger Industries customer service was always top notch and prompt to help me identify the problem and get me the parts I needed.

I don't know what the M3500's or even the 2000's are running now, but here's the bottom line...don't purchase a mid-range gun thinking you're going to get the same quality and performance as a gun that cost $1000+. You can still get a very good, reliable gun, but there's a reason some guns cost $1000+, and it's not just marketing.


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Also, price wise mine was $549 at Adventure outdoors, went with 28" barrel in Max4. I think it ended up being $607 or something out the door. And I agree with the above statement, I don't expect a B gun when I bought a stoeger, but for what I use it for it was worth the savings to me.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 12, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> My 3500 is being repaired by Benelli as we speak. Nice feeling gun but I've had problems with it not loading the second shell...not fun when you're hunting.



The key word here is Benelli. Had this same problem with my m2 and SBE. Down the road they went.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 12, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> The key word here is Benelli. Had this same problem with my m2 and SBE. Down the road they went.



Its a nice shouldering gun, but definitely a flaw with my action. Got it back from Benelli and they told me there was nothing wrong with it...we will see.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 12, 2013)

Real duck hunters shoot pumps.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 12, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Real duck hunters shoot pumps.



Real duck killers shoot punts.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 12, 2013)

*I am a battery man*



ThunderRoad said:


> Real duck killers shoot punts.


 How bout you?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 12, 2013)

killer elite said:


> How bout you?



Thunders a lover not a fighter...at least with the females


----------



## labradoodle (Jun 12, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Its a nice shouldering gun, but definitely a flaw with my action. Got it back from Benelli and they told me there was nothing wrong with it...we will see.



with 3 inch loads or just 2&3/4inch is the issue occurring?


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 12, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Thunders a lover not a fighter...at least with the females



 it's a slow fade from talking about shotguns to being a good lover with females


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 12, 2013)

but any ways, just get a benelli supernova, their pump but a lot better than stoegers


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Jun 12, 2013)

ThunderRoad, do you have the recoil reducer(metal weight) in also how many rounds/what type have been through the gun?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 13, 2013)

labradoodle said:


> with 3 inch loads or just 2&3/4inch is the issue occurring?



Both. Was shooting blindsides and Feds mostly last season and it happened on both loads.


----------

